# First Pyrography Coloring Attempt



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Got my oil pencils and also got some satin lacquer to apply after coloring.
Here was my first attempt with using those oil pencils. They are quite nice to work with. Didn't do much blending at all on this one but that will come with time and practice.

Before just burned and then after with coloring added.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful both ways!

You're a patient man to color all those blades of grass so perfectly.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice work Bill and I have to agree with Doug on the patience :yes4::yes4:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Just beautiful! Good job.
I like them both.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice to see your work Bill.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very colorful Bill.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After drooling over both your before and after shots, why was I not surprised to find that you are a professional craftsman, as is made obvious by visiting your super professional web site. Are you prepared to do photo shoots to teach members how to make such items?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done Bill I enjoy seeing things done by talented folk's.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments.

I just used the pencils dry as is so far.
I was chicken to try shading and blending colors with a Q-Tip and mineral spirits like I have heard that some do.
Maybe I will practice that on a scrap or on a smaller test burning first.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is very nice Bill ..both ways but I really like the colouring. Well done!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

William Young said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments.
> 
> I just used the pencils dry as is so far.
> I was chicken to try shading and blending colors with a Q-Tip and mineral spirits like I have heard that some do.
> Maybe I will practice that on a scrap or on a smaller test burning first.


That looks very nice. Its nice to see bright colors get worked into a project.

This strikes me as having a lot of the same techniques and skills as handcoloring photographs (a dying art). For one, instead of a Q-tip, consider making a blending tool from bamboo skewers and bulk cotton. You can make the tip any shape and density you want. When the cotton gets full, you just pull it off the skewer and form a new one.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

The burned one is great, but the coloring is icing on the cake.


----------

